# Weather Outlook



## pmatthewc (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks like some significant weather coming to a better part of the region in a couple days. I don't have a very flexible schedule typically but I do have a chance to get out either Thursday or Friday. I'll be on fairly small water but the winds and precipitation they're calling for could make things interesting. I'm leaning toward Friday... the projected 50 mph gusts might not be great for boats _or _birds... but you never know. Anyone else keeping an eye on this system?


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Ya I'll be in the nelp. Trying to pull a safe game plan for Thursday and Friday. Gust up to 40mph. I will definitely be hugging windward side of the lake I'm hunting. But got plan be if it too hairy.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Just remember the back side of the blow is empty when choosing days.
And be safe out there.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

I checked the wind up north and they are calling for some west and wnw. Keeping my fingers crossed for new birds.


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Man I hope we get new birds. Ours are gone or staying in areas you can't hunt and flying after dark


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Calling for gale, then storm warnings here with waves on the Big Lake up to 20 feet. We're going to hunt ahead of the front on Weds to see if birds are getting pushed. Small water on Thurs and Fri might prove productive as birds look for shelter or the lee. Above all else, stay safe, there will always be more ducks.


----------



## jabelism (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm leaving the boat home tomorrow and walking in to hunt the diked marsh. Hopefully moves the birds


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Heading up nort as soon as I get of duty this morning. Be hunting 2p. I'll post my findings


----------



## vmanly (Sep 22, 2010)

quack head said:


> Heading up nort as soon as I get of duty this morning. Be hunting 2p. I'll post my findings


Keep me posted quack head. Want to know the game plan for Friday


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I see windy and rainy down here for Thursday and Friday.
I have Friday off and they're calling for winds of 20+ from the west with rain,I'll take that.
Saturday calms down and sunny.
Hopefully this will give us a push of something because it's been tough.
The long range forecast doesn't look great all the way through the close :/


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I cant hunt either day and it is killing me, good luck guys.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

Spartan88 said:


> I cant hunt either day and it is killing me, good luck guys.


Me neither. I made the decision this year to skip deer gun season and duck hunt instead, so I was planning to hunt both days this weekend. It's too late to change my plans so i really hope that the weekend isn't dead.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I found a way to take tomorrow off, I didn't want to miss this storm...


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

Spartan88 said:


> I found a way to take tomorrow off, I didn't want to miss this storm...


Not feeling well?


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

SL80 said:


> Not feeling well?


I was honest, told my boss that I have to hunt in that weather tomorrow.


----------



## pmatthewc (Feb 17, 2015)

Spartan88 said:


> I was honest, told my boss that I have to hunt in that weather tomorrow.


You and I have very different bosses 
Good luck out there.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

pmatthewc said:


> You and I have very different bosses
> Good luck out there.


I cant complain, get most of the days off I want to hunt. I never ask for time off in the summer. This is the first year in ten years I decided to duck hunt. Didn't realize how much I missed the duck hunting insanity!


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

Spartan88 said:


> I cant complain, get most of the days off I want to hunt. I never ask for time off in the summer. This is the first year in ten years I decided to duck hunt. Didn't realize how much I missed the duck hunting insanity!


I could get out of work if I wanted to. My issue is that my hunting partner has school, then basketball practice until 5. Hunting by myself just isn't that much fun anymore when I know that the kid wants to be there.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

SL80 said:


> I could get out of work if I wanted to. My issue is that my hunting partner has school, then basketball practice until 5. Hunting by myself just isn't that much fun anymore when I know that the kid wants to be there.


I have seen winds too excessive for birds to fly so those that can't go might not be missing much. The blow October 29 we only shot 4 ducks. October 30 we shot 18 and a goose


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

SL80 said:


> I could get out of work if I wanted to. My issue is that my hunting partner has school, then basketball practice until 5. Hunting by myself just isn't that much fun anymore when I know that the kid wants to be there.


I understand your situation and the blow might not be all that great hunting tomorrow, but I have to try.


----------



## ducksarge (Jul 3, 2011)

They are saying thunderstorms here of all things, definetely not a good time to go out if that is the case.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

Spartan88 said:


> I was honest, told my boss that I have to hunt in that weather tomorrow.


 told my boss I may have bird flu tomorrow.
kinda slow at work anyways so I won't be missed.


----------



## black dog (Oct 29, 2008)

When you guys say "boss" you really mean "wife"?


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

black dog said:


> When you guys say "boss" you really mean "wife"?


Employer, I'm single...


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

black dog said:


> When you guys say "boss" you really mean "wife"?


 lol... that too.
work boss said ok.
wife doesn't want me out solo.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

My girlfriend wants to go Friday,so one way or another, it'll be a good morning


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Just off the water. Guessing 500 to 700 divers mixed blue bills and ring with a touch of cans. Very few puddles maybe 40. And of course had divers flying right down in the deeks while picking up, bb. That's my report. Take it as you will. Can't wait for our morning hunt.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

this should help.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Gamekeeper said:


> Just remember the back side of the blow is empty when choosing days.
> And be safe out there.


You have peaked my interest. Can you explain this theory? Pm if you don't want to post here.


----------



## gentpike99 (Sep 13, 2012)

I am planning field hunt on Friday morning. Much safer than on the water. Hopefully decoys won't blow all over.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

deadduck365 said:


> You have peaked my interest. Can you explain this theory? Pm if you don't want to post here.


i've had a few trips to nodak where i woke up in the morning with absolutely no birds (50mph winds the night before)..complete loss of 5k bird roosts....poof. gone south. 

and few years ago we had that hurricane come in on east coast and spin up into us....great duck slam for 3 days...then poof....birds gone and dead rest of the season.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Deadduck.

It's big water nelp hunting. We usually see a few thousand this time of year but all on a mission. Seems like we have birds that want to work and not just buffies. I thinks the wind is gonna put birds on the bag but we're gonna work our butts off for them. It is what it is. Hopefully we have fresh birds to work with in the morning. 

Vegil. You suck. See you Thursday night!


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Over the years my experience (and disappointment) has shown me that changes in barometric pressure effect both fishing and hunting. Wind (the front side of a blow) is free energy. Birds use it to get somewhere.

I've had shoots at my favorite marsh where the evening before birds blew in by the thousands in an effort to get off the bay. Then, left by the thousands by 9:00 the following am, emptying the marsh.

It is disappointing beyond measure to go out on the backside of a blow, and have no wind, flat water, clear skies, and nary see even a cormorant.
So, after about 25 of those (I'm a slow learner) I saw the pattern.

Shot my 4 tonight between 4:53 and 4:58. Birds dropping into that field like they'll never get another meal. Big, wide, long, bodies, yellow bills, orange feet. 2 lber's. All crop empty.
I stayed for a couple minutes looking for a pinny or another black, but I decided to let them eat.
On the front side of the blow.

We'll see in the morning.

Note: How often do you see 6 pinny's sitting in a ditch in MI? Sure sign they are on the move with this air.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I have to work today but I'm off tomorrow. 
Hopefully the birds will still be riding the wind.
It's not supposed to stop until Friday night.
After that,it can calm down a little so I can go kill a deer


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Someone's going to die in this weather. Will it be Saginaw Bay, Munuscong Bay, random tourist taking pictures on a west side pier?

Be careful out there guys.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Someone's going to die in this weather. Will it be Saginaw Bay, Munuscong Bay, random tourist taking pictures on a west side pier?
> 
> Be careful out there guys.


I hope you're wrong. I live fairly close to the lakeshore and man is it crazy out there. Anyone that attempts to go out on a decent sized body of water is crazy.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I hope I am too, but history has proven otherwise...


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

The Gales of November someone sang about...


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

There is a difference between a front an a low pressure system on when birds migrate. S to SW winds at 40mph doesn't make much migrating sense energy wise.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Just loaded the truck and headed to Minnesota/ North Dakota


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

The difference is its not a traditional cold front. It's more of a cyclone turning ccw with the center currently over Houghton Lake/Grayling, so the SW winds will turn westerly soon, then NW by this time tomorrow. What we need is an Alberta Clipper, bringing cold air directly from the northern latitudes.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Won't they all be on the feed after all that work just to stay put?


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Midday report from one of the bigger dumbasses out there today (me).
Saw no activity until 815AM
Limited numbers of birds in the air compared to last night
No dumb ones.

Got bored, went to eat, drove along the bay, didn't see squat. 

Going back out at 3, because, well, that's just how I roll. : )


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

hunted this A.M....was very dull.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Could've very easy limited out on ducks in the fields today. Anywhere there were geese, there were 12-30 mallards at one time. Probably a lot of field hopping with this wind. Geese were split up and sitting 30-60 birds per field. Last few days it's been one hot field with 200-300. Good thing I have mono still and my liver function is getting worse. Doc, mom, and my girlfriend said no hunting if I know what's good for me...another good day with a little less wind and a light rain and I could easily go back after those ducks. Always hit certain fields when we get this weather, doesn't matter what other spot they've been using.


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 4, 2004)

Wind speed & direction

https://www.windyty.com/?42.480,-84.540,6


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

Hawkman said:


> Wind speed & direction
> 
> https://www.windyty.com/?42.480,-84.540,6


Looks like the eye of a hurricane on Mackinac right now!


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Was out on the Bay this AM but didn't venture to far from shore - 40kt winds still make 2' of chop in 4' of water. It was very disappointing!!! The only birds we had decoy were about a dozen redheads but it was during the deke pick.

It always amazes me how you can sit there for hours with nothing and as soon as you get in the boat and pick up a string of decoys, they bomb right in. If I had a nickel..............


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I don't think I'll know what spot I want to hit in the morning until it gets here.
Right now it's a southwest wind but it's forecasted to be west changing to northwest at some point tomorrow. 
That would change everything where I'm going :lol:


----------



## ryanb48413 (Mar 28, 2013)

Went out this morning in saginaw bay, just hugged the shore. I had my hat fly off my head multiple times, but it was worth it. For some reason I was covered in mallards. I got my 4 but it took me a lot of shots! And surprisingly I got a bwt. Not sure where these birds came from because they weren't there the last two days, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## pmatthewc (Feb 17, 2015)

ryanb48413 said:


> Went out this morning in saginaw bay, just hugged the shore. I had my hat fly off my head multiple times, but it was worth it. For some reason I was covered in mallards. I got my 4 but it took me a lot of shots! And surprisingly I got a bwt. Not sure where these birds came from because they weren't there the last two days, but I'm not complaining!


Good stuff. Tomorrow morning is my chance. I have no idea what to expect. ...other than to be cold and wet.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

The Doob said:


> Was out on the Bay this AM but didn't venture to far from shore - 40kt winds still make 2' of chop in 4' of water. It was very disappointing!!! The only birds we had decoy were about a dozen redheads but it was during the deke pick.
> 
> It always amazes me how you can sit there for hours with nothing and as soon as you get in the boat and pick up a string of decoys, they bomb right in. If I had a nickel..............


If I had a penny I would be in Forbes 500 you would be Carnegie rich


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

24 groups in the afternoon bingo at NP, I was a single and of course got drawn 3rd. Had fun though, first duck season in ten years, got the only mallard that was wanting to land in my deeks.

Good luck out there today guys.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

We didn't go out on any water. Just a few minutes from home today.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice mallards, congrats!


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Spartan88 said:


> Nice mallards, congrats!


Thanks, by far the most fun hunt of the year. Haven't even bothered hunting ducks over water this year, they're my favorite in fields. I'd take 40-50 ducks in a field over 100 on the water. I love fooling late(r) season birds. More rewarding than shooting opening day mallards.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Made it out on the Bay this morning and tucked into a spot a hundred yards off the marsh trying to get out of the wind.

Dumped a Can almost before we could get the guns loaded and thought we were in for a great morning. Alas, that was the only duck we would shoot. Saw hundreds but they were 400 yards lakeside of us and those big flocks would suck in anything that came within a country mile. Watched it all morning before calling No Mas. 

The ducks seemed to be traveling a very distinctive line between the whitecaps and somewhat calmer water. Thought about moving that way but with 30 - 40 kt winds and the prospect of them growing and moving NW, it was a chance we chose not to take.

I think the birds we noted have been here a while as they wanted no part of us. I think new birds would have at least played a little bit even with many of their live brethren surrounding us.


----------

